
Google Web Drive in the works? - Anon84
http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=6875608&postcount=85
======
jwilliams
It's posted, but doesn't seem to be discussed at all in that forum.

Some more discussion is available on it here:
<http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2009-01-18-n35.html>

------
psyklic
I'm pretty sure there is a Windows Explorer add-in that makes your GMail
account in effect a "web drive". Could this be that?

------
sh1mmer
A number of companies have shut down web drive projects in the recent past
such as AOL's Xdrive.

I guess I'd be surprised with Google's move to "focus" their efforts if they
released something like this.

------
zandorg
My guess is they'll dump it and delete everyone's data as soon as the share
price tanks.

Google is apparently not so rich and powerful that they can't shut down an (!)
online notepad.

~~~
drpfenderson
They only shut down new registrations. As they stated, they will continue to
allow previous users to use the service "indefinitely".

------
shimi
Would be nice to sync mp3 with Android. I'm amazed no one already took the
effort in doing so

